# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  platnene pelene tokom noci - menjate ili izdrzi jedna?

## gica

pozdrav svima  :Smile:  nova sam na forumu i potrudila sam se da pretrazim forum ali ne nadjoh konkretan odgovor: da li tokom noci menjate bebi pp ili je po (skoro) 12h u jednoj?

mi smo tokom prvog meseca (sad joj je 5) presli na platnene, i neko vreme smo je i nocu drzali u pp sa presvlacenjem kad je dojim, ali smo onda presli na jednokratne (samo nocu) kad je presvlacenje krenulo da je razbudjuje (+ smo joj stavljali gips longete pa je bilo nezgodno presvlaciti je sa tim cudima na nogama). sad bih se vratila i nocu u platnene, ali mi je nesto mnogo da celu noc bude u jednoj, a opet zao mi je da je budim presvlacenjem...

kako vi to resavate?

----------


## mala-vila

cijelu noc je u jednoj. ali mi imamo pocket, pa ne stavljam "dnevni" ulozak, nego za noc umetnem cijelu slozenu tetru

----------


## Lutonjica

cijela noć (10-12 sati)  u jednoj peleni

----------


## zhabica

cijela noć i kod nas. nekad stavimo uložak, nekad ne. 
izdrži cijelu noć u svakom slučaju.

----------


## vještičica

cijelu noć jedna pelena

----------


## cikla

Isto, celu noć jedna pelena.

----------


## PikiViki

Cijelu noć u platnenim, bez ikakvih problema.  :Smile:

----------


## gica

super, hvala na odgovorima, probacemo sa dodatnim uloscima i tetra pelenom... ajd i ako probije nije strasno, nego sam joj ukinula nepropusnu podlogu ispod carsava jer se nenormalno znoji kad spava na toj plastici, pa ce natapati dusek...

----------


## zasad skulirana

ja sam jos uvijek na jednokratnim po noci...neznam zasto,ali imam averziju na pomisao da mi toliko dugo stoji mokra u platnenoj...
znam da joj ne bi trebalo nista biti,ali njoj je urin vjerojatno 'agresiviniji' za kozu jer je na AD a ne majcinom mlijeku...

i generalno,platnene imam osjecaj zahtijevaju puno bolje ciscenje guze i koze od jednokratnih,neznam kako bi vlaznim maramicama mrljala po kozi koja je cijelom povrsinom gdje je bila pelena mokra od urina? ja ju svaki put stavim pod spinu i drzim minut-dva da dooobro isperem guzu i cijelo pelensko podrucje....
zato mi je grozno mijenjati pelene kad nismo doma... :Sad:

----------


## vještičica

@ gica - neće se ništa osim pelene natapati, samo uzmi dobre zaštitne i "nafutraj" pelenu za noć

@ zasad skulirana - vjerovatno je to stvar stava, meni je npr. grozno za pomisliti da dijete bude cijelu noć u potencijalno jako opasnim urinom natopljenim hemikalijama, sve to lijepo zadihtano najlonskom nepropusnom navlakom... 
isto se odnosi i na pranje, u goste uvijek nosim sve svoje sa sobom - platnene krpice, peškir, sapunčić, pelene, podlogu za presvlačenje... niko nam do sad nije uskratio gostoprimstvo u svom kupatilu  :Smile:

----------


## winnerica

I moje obje cure su bile cijelu noć bez pol frke u jednoj peleni. Samo moraš paziti kako stavljaš zaštitnu, tj. da je što bolje stavljena.

----------


## gica

da se pohvalim, evo posle duzeg vremena, opet je preko noci u platnenoj, odnosno u peleni od bambusa i super je izdrazala, nit se ona ujutro bunila, nit je pelena propustila  :Smile:  

ali joj je jutros druga pelena propustila a nije je mnogo dugo nosila, celu ju je natopila, pa valjda nije imalo kuda pa je proslo kroz nogavicu od zastitnih  :Sad:  pa sam se malo smorila sta ako neku noc tako puno piski kao jutros, pa pokvasi sve zivo,... mislim nista strasno samo razmisljam... celu noc sam je pipkala inace, da vidim jel suva :D

@ zasad skuliran, sad si me naterala da se zapitam, da li je mozda ne perem dovoljno, izbegavam vlazne maramice, iskreno deluje mi da se njima samo razmrlja to sto je vec na kozi, malo skine, a odaju se hemikalije, koristim ih samo kad se ukaki pa za prvo saniranje haosa, ali obavezno je perem posle toga, ali kad se samo upiski, ne perem uvek, i nikada nije imala problema... mozda gresim... pitala sam druge mame koje doduse koriste jednokratne, ni one ne brisu/peru ako je samo upisana pelena...

----------


## zasad skulirana

a ja sam tako navikla od 1vog dana,u kupaonici imam podlogu za presvlacenje i svako mijenjanje pelena je nosim tamo i pod spinu,bilo to kakanje ili piskenje...
kad podjem negdje koristim vlazne maramice (mislim da sam tek na 2gom paketu od njenog rodjenja) ali onda jedva cekam doc doma da to sve isperem pod slavinom jer stvarno nekako samo sve razmrljam s njima...mozda ja pretjerivam...jer ju svlacim svaki put,pa brisem rucnikom...traje to mijenjanje pelena nama... :Smile:

----------


## bucka

natko se budi za dojenje 2x po noći pa mu tada odmah i promijenim pelenu

----------


## orlica

Mi imamo cijelu noć jednu pelenu!!!

----------


## crnkica

nama je platnena do sada izdržala cijelu noć, a sada više ne.... 
budi se upišan do grla, a u fazi smo odvikavanja od pelena, odnosno ne nosi pelene po danu, a ovu po noći upiški toliko da bude sav upišan!

----------


## nevena

ja mu stavim dodatan ulozak za noc i vecinu noci ne promoci. tu i tamo se dogodi da bude mokar, ali ne mijenjam pelenu ponoci. nekad se cak i dogodi da je suh ako se uspijemo popiskiti prije spavanja i ako ne doji ponoci

----------


## nevenera

cijelu noć jedna platnena, dodatni uložak, vuneni cover. zasad presvlačim samo ako se pokaki.

----------


## leptiric_zg

Mi smo cijelu noć u jednoj (12h), s tim da joj stavim dupli uložak... U početku sam je presvlačila, ali je bilo puno plakanja jer je njoj trebala sika, a ne suha pelena. Nikada joj guza nije bila crvena.

----------


## lasada

Cijelu noć je imala zaštitne gačice 1 tetru u origami i drugu složenu kao uložak po sredini. Znala je biti i popišana al je mala spavala do jutra bez obzira na dojenje. Hoću reći kad se budila da ju podojim prvo sam joj presvukla pelenu ako je bila mokra ako nije dala joj ciku i spavala je do jutra.

----------


## susmiga

cijela noć jedna platnena puna uložaka, izdrži, ponekad čak bude suha do ujutro pa ulovimo pipi

----------


## anavi84

ja koristim tetra pelene i presvlačim pri svakom podoju znaćii 3-4 puta. Nekako mi je grozno ostavit ga popišanog, jer pomislim kako bi meni bilo da sam upišana cijelu noć. Meni je problem što ga nemogu prvo presvući pa podojiti jer vrišti ako se presvlači a nije jeo prije. Uvjek se razbudi kad se presvlaći. Neznam kako da ga presvučem a da se ne buni. Skinem ga podbacim podlogu za presvlačenje skinem pelenu, obrišem mokrom gazom. pa suhom, pa dok namjestim pelenu jer skupi noge i neda mi staviti pelenu. Tako da moje presvlačenje potraje. Možda da izbacim brisanje gazom i stavljanje podloge? Ne znam.

----------


## Commawhite

mi se jednom presvlačivamo noću(dižemo se jesti jer smo mali), ali u zadnje vrijeme mu stavim jednokratnu, zbog osipa pa da mu se ne zajeda to još više. čekam da osip prođe i vraćam se pp i preko noći.

----------


## S2000

Ja nisam po noci presvlacila nakon nekog vremena... Onda sam shvatila da nije cijelu noc popisan vec da se popiski ujutro netom prije budenja... A sa deset mjeseci se budio suh i tek bi se onda popiskio u pelenu nakon budenja. Od tada vise ne piski po noci. Iz pelena se izvadio za drugi rodendan.

Zasad skulirana - De se malo opusti, zamisli da ti je u jaslicama, bila bi sretna da ju uopce obrisu vlaznim maramicama, a kamo li da ju svaki put peru pod spinom 2 minute  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

> super, hvala na odgovorima, probacemo sa dodatnim uloscima i tetra pelenom... ajd i ako probije nije strasno, nego sam joj ukinula nepropusnu podlogu ispod carsava jer se nenormalno znoji kad spava na toj plastici, pa ce natapati dusek...


Ima ti tih podloga koje su s jedna strane presvucene pamukom, a plus toga uvijek preko nje mozes presloziti jedanu veliku vise puta preslozenu plahtu, tako da ta plastika bude sto dalje  :Smile:

----------


## zasad skulirana

> Zasad skulirana - De se malo opusti, zamisli da ti je u jaslicama, bila bi sretna da ju uopce obrisu vlaznim maramicama, a kamo li da ju svaki put peru pod spinom 2 minute


ti se to referiras na moj post od prije godinu dana?  :Smile: 
jos uvijek je tako doduse,ali meni je to preslo u naviku,nemogu zamislit da joj guzu ne operem pod spinom nakon mjenjanja.....
srecom,nece u jaslice/vrtic dok ne izadje iz pelena! :Grin:

----------


## S2000

Nisam vidjela datum posta  :Smile: 
Samo da te "utjesim" -nisam bas sigurna jos uvijek da im tete bas uvijek obrisu guzu nakon kakanja  :Smile:  
Citala sam o tome na drugoj temi, i ispada da recimo dvogodisnjacima daju da to rade sami (da idu sami kakit i sami brisat guzu), a to je malo teze da bude perfektno kad si sami to rade. Al s vrticem idu i kompromisi  :Sad:

----------


## PikiViki

[QUOTE=anavi84;2282586]ja koristim tetra pelene i presvlačim pri svakom podoju znaćii 3-4 puta. Nekako mi je grozno ostavit ga popišanog, jer pomislim kako bi meni bilo da sam upišana cijelu noć. 

Ne znam koliko ti je bebač star ali moj komentar na "cijelu noć popišan" je sljedeći. Kad smo krenuli s odvikavanjem od pelena sam shvatila da je moja bebačica cijelu noć suha a ujutro čim otvori oči piški. Tako da pretpostavljam da dijeca s vremenom nauče da po noći ne piške pa da ne budu cijelu noć mokra. Kad se to desi, teško je reći.  :Wink:

----------


## aliana79

mame pliz pomoc. vec dvije noci je u pp. sve je super, nis nije promocilo. e sad, problem je sto pelena smrdi onako po ustajalom urinu. naravno, dijete je 11h u tome i normalno da mora poprimiti valjda neki miris. al ovo je strasno. ja ju moram oprat, guzu i busu, promijeniti bodic i tuticu jer sve smrdi onako po ustajalom. naravno i zastitne gacice moraju na pranje. jel se kome to dogada? po noci ima jos 3 cicanja pa i puno piski, ali ipak..

----------


## *mamica*

Aliana, ja sam svojoj u početku mijenjala prilikom svakog noćnog podoja, znači 2-3 puta po noći. Kada je sa sedam mjeseci počela spavati cijelu noć, nisam je više presvlačila, ali tada je već i manje piškila. Kod tek rođenih beba je to puno češće.

----------


## zasad skulirana

Pazi koliko praska stavljas kad ih peres,koristi dodatno ispiranje! Imalo zaostalog praska + natopljena nocna pelena = grozan smrad!

----------


## aliana79

> Pazi koliko praska stavljas kad ih peres,koristi dodatno ispiranje! Imalo zaostalog praska + natopljena nocna pelena = grozan smrad!


hvala cure na brzim odgovorima! evo i dnevne pelene pocele isto smrduckat  :Sad:  , a max ih drzim 2h, i svaki put guzu u lavabo na pranje 
 Skulirana, nadam se da je u prasku problem. nasla sam neku staru temu na rodinom forumu bas na tu temu, i eto stavila pelenice veceras na ispiranje, predpranje i pranje 60 stupnjeva, praska cisto mrvu i sad cu 2 puta isprati. pricaju cure da treba i sode staviti pa cu izgleda u shopping sutra 

Mamica, moja ima 5 mjeseci za par dana. ak je presvlacim kod podoja, nazalost probudi se i zenska je budna sljedecih sat i pol  :Cool: 
 Za veceras sam stavila jednokratnu dok ne rijesim problem..

----------


## *mamica*

Da, i dobro je umjesto omekšivača stavljati ocat.

----------


## aliana79

mamica, zasada skulirana evo javljam vam da je problem skoro pa rijesen  :Very Happy:  , sasvim malo se jos osjeti "miris".

ocito je bio problem u prasku...

----------


## R_anama

meni imaju miris samo rodine puse dok ih ima preko noći (11-12 sati u komadu) i zbog toga preferiram bambusice za noć.

inače kažu da ako nije problem u višku praška u pelenama da se obavezno napravi test urina da nebi bila bakterija u mokrači

----------


## baka Ana

znaci pelena od bambusa je dosta dobra za po noci?

----------


## zekana

Molim vas, što staviti ispod plahti ako pelene ne "izdrže"? Nešto bi trebalo, pretpostavljam zdravom logikom, da ne promoči na madrac. Dakle, što i gdje kupiti i koliko košta???

----------


## zasad skulirana

Podebljaj pelenu sa dodatnim uloscima a i mozda da pocnes koristit vunene covere,meni WCW nikad nije pustio po noci!
Bilo koja zastita za madrac je neka vrst plastike...neznam jedino postoje li one a la step deke u malim dimenzijama,nece valjda i nju uspjet promocit pa da dodje do madraca...

----------


## zekana

A što mislite, vrijedi li uzeti materijal od kojega je napravljen zaštitni sloj za AIO pelene i njega skrojenog staviti između madraca i plahtice? Prijateljica kaže da ne stavlja ništa. Ali ostaje mi briga, što ako promoče pp, kako onda oprati madrac? Nekako mi se ini bolje spriječiti nego čekati...

Svugdje gdje reklamiraju štep deke (iznutra je nekakvo poliestersko-antialergijsko punjene) koje su namijenjene za očuvanje madraca imaju samo dimenzije za velike krevete Baš nigdje za mali madrac iz kinderbeta. Nije ni to loše (kad bi ih bilo u malim dimnezijama) jer se peru u mašini.

----------


## Mojca

Nama platnene ne izdrže po noći već par mjeseci... Koju god kombinaciju pelena i uložaka da stavim, bude sve natopljeno... ponekad ostane suho po rubovima koji idu oko struka, ali samo centimetar i samo rijetko. Noću smo u jednokratnima. I jednako kao i ZS ne volim da bude tako mokra... a od jenokratnih koristimo Bamboo, ekološke su navodno... pa sam manje u drami. 

Zekana, ako imaš koga u Sloveniji, nabavi si zaštitnu podlogu koja je 100% pamuk. http://pleniceracman.si/ponudba/zasc...rosko_lezisce/
Ne znam na koju foru je nepromočiva, ali je, garantirano je. Imamo ju i u kindebetu (kojeg ne koristimo) i na prematalici, što smo puno puta testirali.

----------


## zasad skulirana

a proslo ti je to mene.... :Smile:   to sto si na vrhu procitala je stari post,ubrzo sam se prebacila na platnene i po noci......
jesi provala vunene covere? smanjit tekucinu pred spavanje?

N. se popisa tek pred jutro/budjenje tako da bude suha ako ju odmah kad se probudi stavim na tutu.... u protivnom ju natopi ali WCW cover mi nije nikad promocio!

----------


## Apsu

Vi koje ste dijete cijelu noć držale u jednoj peleni.. To pričate za dijete od koliko mjeseci? Jer novorođence vjerojatno stalno kaka i piški, pa je onda potrebno i tokom noći par puta.. ili?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni se čini da bi ipak trebalo manje bebe više puta presvući po noći bar 2 put, jer nama niti jedna pelena ne izdrži 10-12 sati čak i kad stavim dodatni uložak negdje procuri ili sam krive pelene koristila, sad razmišljam da nabavim od bambusa pa da njih testiramo. U biti novorođenče ne piša toliko puno ali tamo s mjesec dana baš dosta piša, ovaj moj sad ima 3 mjeseca i puno jede po noći i puno piški

----------


## maca papucarica

Meni se najbolja pokazala Flafica bambus-konoplja, mada mi se ne svida pretjerano taj kroj, pa cesto kombiniram ME bambus sa uloscima od vec spomenute flafice.
Izdrzi mi 11-12 h, iako u fazama cjelonocnog nacicavanja tezi valjda kilu ujutro  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bella77

Dok sam koristila platnene (tetre), do tri mjeseca sam ga presvlačila jednom po noći - kad bi se kakao. Sa tri mjeseca se prestao kakati po noći pa mu je onda jedna tetra izdržala do jutra. Sa 6 mjeseci mu jedna tetra nije bila dovoljna, a sa dvije je izgledao kao bumbar i nije se mogao okretati. Onda sam za noć prešla na jednokratne.

----------


## modra galica

Mi od 2. mjeseca ne mijenjamo pp tokom noći. Stavim jedan uložak, a  ujutro pelenica bude mokra ali ne natopljena i nikad ne propusti. D tokom noći odspava 10-12 h u komadu, pa pretpostavljam da s obzirom što ne cica, zato i ne piški. Znalo nam se dogoditi, kad bi se trebali ujutro ranije dići, radi odlaska pedijatru, da ju krenem presvlačiti, a ona još nana, i pelenica suha!

----------


## penny

ni mi ne mijenjamo po noci (osim ako kaki a ja skuzim  :facepalm: )
stavljam od neke sivalice bas nocnu pelenu, ili minki frotir+flis, ili rodinu bambus, ili neku drugu koju natovarim sa tetrom ili sa dva uloska
+ disanin vuneni cover
trenutno mi bolje drzi onaj sa cickom, a s onim s nogavicama se borim, nikako da ga dobro lanoliziram

----------


## Argente

Mijenjamo, ako je noć 12h, onda dvaput. Čak i kad bi pelena izdržala, on ne bi jer mi ne da mira dok ga ne presvučem (i kad je samo popišan, a kamoli no2). Koristim pelene kao maca - pojačane Flafije i ME. Dijete je isključivo dojeno i ima 3,5 mj.

----------


## Ruzhi

nikad ga ne mijenjam po noći, a jako jako puno piški. pelena ujutro bude teška, puna, čak i na guzi, ali ništa ne promoči. stavljam flafi bambus/konoplja ili rodu s rodinim uloškom od bambusa/konoplje.

----------


## Argente

Update: već par dana uspijevamo samo s jednom promjenom, ale aleee!
Smanjio se protok, definitivno, pa ni njemu valjda toliko ne smeta.

----------


## uporna

Ako stavljam za noć onda Rodina konoplja. Izdrži cijelu noć 10-12 h.

----------


## Argente

Kod mene napredak na jednu pelenu u max 9h.
Ali sad se javio problem - sitne crvene piknjice...definitivno su iritacija od urina, jer nakon cijelog dana urednog presvlačenja na 2h, one se skoro u potpunosti povuku. U potpunosti se povuku ako sljedeću noć mijenjam pelene na 4h. Je li to pelenski osip? To znači da mu moram mijenjati pelene na 4h i gotovo?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mi zasad prešli na jednokratnu u najdužem djelu noći recimo od 1 ujutro pa do 8 je bio u jednokratnoj, najviše i zbog tog crvenila što ne znam je AD ili nešto drugo uglavnom kad je natopljeno urinom ujutro mu je bilo najgore a i ful mi se često budi pa sam malo htjela vidjeti jel mu to smeta...uglavnom budi si dalje bez obzira na to,tj. kako koji dan ali crvenilo kao da prije prođe

----------


## zekana

Ja do 11-12 navečer stavljam platnene, a onda ide u jednokratnu do 6-7 ujutro. Noću najviše pije i mokri pa to jednokratna upije. Nekoliko puta joj je sve u platnenoj propustilo- ja sam bila kao drogirana od umora i nisam ju presvukla već prespavala. Pa mijenjaj svu robu, posteljinu kompletno, peri jorgan, ma uh! I još k tome nemamo covere pikladne veličine pa se natežemo...

----------


## R_anama

noćna pelena nam je obavezno bambus (ili rodina bambusica ili od jedne legalne šivalice - neznam da li smijem reklamirati pelene) i izdrži nekad i 12 sati (ako nije pokakana)

----------


## Ginger

Sv tri su i po noci bile/jest u pp
Kad su vece uz dodatni ulozak

----------


## Apsu

Mi na zalost noc moramo  u jednokratne, probali smo nekoliko puta iz pocetka i svako jutro osip na guzi, valjda mu ne paše biti dugo u mokrom.. I po danu ako slucajno duze spava pa ja ne promjenim na vrijeme odma je sav crven..

----------


## llella

od kad je prestala kakati po noći, izdrži jedna cijelu noć, negdje od 21-8, ali od konoplje i sa dodatnim uloškom

----------


## Argente

Dohvatili smo 12h...dakle, sada (s 8 mj.) iste one koje sam prije trebala mijenjati i po 2x sad izdrže cijelu noć. Nema više ni osipa.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

ne mijenjamo noću, s dodatnim uloškom ili pelena + tetra u origami foldu

----------


## rahela

od 8.30 navečer do 6.30 ujutro bambusica sa uloškom od konoplje
ili neka tanja fitted sa dodatnom tetrom složenom
izvana obavezno vuna

----------


## zekana

Evo već 3-4 večeri zaredom pokušavam kompletno izbaciti jednokratne pelene noću. Stavim platnenu oko ponoći i onda se izgubim u spavanju i jutro me dočeka mokra pa sve moram presvlačiti. SVE. Onda si obećam da ću ju u noći ipak nekako presvući, negdje oko 3-4 kad svakako hoće nešto popiti (svoju mliječnu dohranu), ali samo se izgubim nazad u snu i ne presvučem ju... a noćas ćemo ponovo vidjeti... možda se uspijem osvijestiti dovoljno da zamijenim pelenu. Imam ja i rodine i naturine i baby saurus. I s ulošcima i s dodatnim ulošcima... džabe...  :Undecided:

----------


## maca papucarica

Zekana, da nije problem u coverima?

----------


## Ginger

> Zekana, da nije problem u coverima?


X
Sa starijim curama mi je dva-tri puta promocilo, cini mi se
I svaki put je ispalo da nisam dobro stavila cover

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

zaboravila sam napisati da koristim samo vunene covere

kod nas nema propišanih pelena, nikada  :Cool: , a sve tri su (bile) sočni noćni sisači

----------

